# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  General resources on lighting from the NPS

## T. Ashley McGrew

These technical notes related to lighting were updated in 2008. They are an extention of the NPS Exhibits Conservation Guidelines publication discussed in the Space Preparation section of the PACIN Forum. 



1:15 Light Exposure Guide for the Display of Museum Objects (PDF)



Attachments to Technical Note 1:15 above include the following documents: models of three Light Exposure Guides in current use at museums and a sample of a Light Exposure Record.
Light Duration Guidelines for Exhibited Works of Art (PDF) – The Arthur M. Sackler Gallery and Freer Gallery of Art, Smithsonian Institution.Conservation Working Guidelines for Light Exposure in Exhibitions and Loans (PDF) – The U.S. National Archives.Guidelines for Exhibition Light Levels for Photographic Materials (PDF) – Private-sector conservation consulting firm (updated December 2008).Light Exposure Record sample (PDF)What new technotes or drawings do you think are needed? Please feel free to contact us (telephone: 304-535-6139; email: HFC_Conservation@nps.gov).

----------


## sfhdweb

Such a  nice article.

----------

